# swamps



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

would it be a good idea to jump a swamp were the geese roost?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I don't know if you are trying to start something here but that is a question that shouldn't be asked.

The answer is NO


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

well thats a good question.. how many geese roost there? maybe get them when theres only a few.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

haha... you got to be kidding me. There is no way you are serious you're just trying to start something. :lol:


----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

Close to retarded question


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No leave them alone. Find where they are going to a field and smack them.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow are you kidding me! HAHA! No even if there is a few dont do it!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

aight ic but ive seen one land in there with a band!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I see no problem in swatting em if there is only a few. If it is a large group of birds leave em alone. Bands aren't an excuse for anything.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Very dumb question
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jumping the roost screws up the hunting for everyone in the area. Like posted above, find where they are feeding. Who cares if there is one with a band in there. Busting the roost isn't worth a band. What would you rather do: bust the roost and not have any geese to hunt in the future? or..... leave the roost alone and find out where the geese are feeding and have those geese to hunt until they migrate out?
Oh yeah, if you do bust the roost, have fun trying to pick out the band when there will be geese flying all around.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Since you and the guy that posted below you have less then 10 posts, I think this is a joke.

hahaha. go chase some girls around or something retards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

LaLloyd said:


> Close to retarded question


Just close? Id say it qualifies fully.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

you and blhunter must know eachother.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

man I'll give you a band if it means that much too you.....

Next thing you'll want to shoot a goose with a rifle :sniper: ....for a band come on get it the right way.....


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> I see no problem in swatting em if there is only a few. If it is a large group of birds leave em alone. Bands aren't an excuse for anything.


yeah well there is only a few there most times. we obviously wouldnt shoot a a whole flock that would be stupid.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> you and blhunter must know eachother.


Just because I have hunted a roost before and shot the only five birds that came back and then got outta there. Just because I know how to hunt them without scaring the birds your calling me out on the public forum. Keep it in the bait pile in your have a problem on how I hunt. I have seen just as many roost busters from ND as I have from MN. Just because you just called in some MN people for hunting a roost doesn't mean all MN people hunt roosts.

Im guessing this is a young kid who asked this question and don't call him a ******, he could be handicaped for all we know.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I would not jump the roost if i was you even if there is a few birds on it. Just watch the birds when they leave to go and feed and get them in the field.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Im guessing this is a young kid who asked this question and don't call him a stupid, he could be handicaped for all we know.


Wrong... I didnt call him stupid. There were 3 full sized pickups, I didnt call them in for hunting the roost, I called them in for hunting on the refuge, And there is absolutely no reason to hunt to roost I dont care how well you know how to hunt it.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

seems to me saying the words "hunt roost" around here is like swearing in church. lol!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

leave it to a mod to bring up the MN/ND roostbusting pissin match.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wasnt reffering to you about calling him a ****** someone else did.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

He is abviously new to the site and maybe he is starting out in waterfowling. Lets just give him our imput without getting into a another big argument.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't see this one going anywhere.

Everyone on this site is going to discourage shooting geese where they roost. It is not illegal but it is frowned upon by a majority of serious waterfowlers because the consequence is often that the birds leave the area allowing no one the opportunity to hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some of you guys really need to take your beefs to PMs and keep your insults to yourselves.



huntingtim08 said:


> He is abviously new to the site and maybe he is starting out in waterfowling. Lets just give him our imput without getting into a another big argument.


Exactly


----------

